# Noctua D14 vs. be quiet dark rock pro - wer gewinnt?



## XxTheBestionxX (30. Januar 2011)

Will mir bald ein neues Sys holen mit dem besten Luftkühler der aufn Markt ist. Bisher fand ich den Noctua D14 Spitze aber der Bequit sagt mir vom Design mehr zu deshalb die Frage wer von beiden liegt vorne? 

Gibts da schon Testberichte zu, ich habe leider nichts gefunden!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

Der beste ist laut PCGH der Thermalright Silver Arrow!


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (30. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der beste ist laut PCGH der Thermalright Silver Arrow!


Der soll besser sien als der noctua? und ist der bequit denn schon im test gewesen?


----------



## elohim (30. Januar 2011)

wieso sollte er das nicht sein? 

http://www.dexgo.com/graph/bild.php?id=2176
Technic3D Review: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 6: Testlauf/Temperaturen 3,8 GHz | Kühlungen
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=217895&stc=1&d=1295749939
Two Against One, Part 2: Thermalright Silver Arrow vs. Noctua NH-D14. Page 5 - X-bit labs

und nein der BeQuiet wurde noch nicht getestet...


----------



## johny (30. Januar 2011)

Definitiv TR Silver Arrow oder Noctua NH-D14. Habe selbst einen Noctua NH-D14 aber mit TR TY140 Fans!

Greif lieber zum SilverArrow. Der müsst, kann mich aber irren, etwas kleiner sein, dabei aber besser! Zudem haben die Noctua Lüfter keine PWM funktion -sprich drehen immer 100%

Die TR TY140mm Lüfter sind meiner Meinung nach die besten 140mm Lüfter überhaupt! Musst aber beim Kauf achten, ob ein PWM Y-Adapter Kabel dabei ist. Ansonsten selber kaufen!


Mein Tip -> SilverArrow


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

Hm werde dann wohl auf Berichte vom Bequit warten müssen. Habe nen komplett schwarzes Case da würde der Bequit um einiges besser reinpassen wie nen d14 oder silver arrow. Hoffe er hat auch genug Kühlleistung.


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Januar 2011)

johny schrieb:


> Zudem haben die Noctua Lüfter keine PWM funktion -sprich drehen immer 100%



Es gibt auch Mainboards die ganz normale Lüfter, also ohne PWM, regeln können. Nur so als Hinweis..


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (31. Januar 2011)

also ich hatte den thermalright silver arrow, ist wie bereits gesagt ein top teil
- kühlte meinen I5 2500K bei 4,5 GHz im Idle auf rund 32 runter.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> also ich hatte den thermalright silver arrow, ist wie bereits gesagt ein top teil
> - kühlte meinen I5 2500K bei 4,5 GHz im Idle auf rund 32 runter.



Mein amd x2 liegt bei mir im idle bei 23-28°C bei 1,35V mit meinem zalman 9500 aber die neue gehäusekühlung des antec1200 machts alles auf low^^

Wieviel core hattest auf der cpu und wieviel grad unter prime. kann man die lüfter übers board mit ner software in win regeln? will nicht das es automaitsch geht sondern hätte es gerne manuell wie jetzt bei meinem.


----------



## Fla$h (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir den be quiet dark rock pro geholt. 

Sieht echt am besten von allen aus. Obwohl noch kein Test raus ist denke ich mal nicht das er schlechter kühlt als die anderen. 
In einer Woche kann ich mehr sagen. 

Vorweg kann ich nur sagen das meine CPU Temp im Termaltake Soprano VX immer so bei 35°C mit Zalmann 9700 war.
Nun hab ich das Cooler Master X HAF RC 943 und die Temp vom CPU ging auf 22°C runter.
Mit dem BeQuiet ist er dann an der Erfrierungsgrenze 

CPU ist ein Q6600 mit 2,4 GHz...noch.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

Kenn ich mit dem antec 1200 auch so 6x120mm und ein 200mm machen selbst auf low schon genug wirbel um die cpu im Bereich von 25grad idle zu lassen und das auf 50% cpu lüfter Geschwindigkeit^^

Mit Fenster auf kipp war 19-21Grad bisher das Minimum. Meine Platten liegen bei 13-16°C *schlotter^^


----------



## johny (31. Januar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Mainboards die ganz normale Lüfter, also ohne PWM, regeln können. Nur so als Hinweis..



Klar, wenn aber der CPU-PWM-Anschluss nicht belegt ist, bootet der PC nicht! Zudem wird ein PWM Lüfter an der cpu vom BIO gesteuert...


----------



## ghostadmin (31. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, manche Boards können den CPU Lüfter auch regeln wenn es kein PWM Lüfter ist. Und die Fehlermeldung kann man abstellen. Die kommt aber auch nur wenn kein Lüfter angeschlossen is.

Aber das is auch vollkommen egal, darum gehts hier ja nicht.


----------



## ile (31. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der beste ist laut PCGH der Thermalright Silver Arrow!



Insgesamt besser ist aber eher der Archon, denn der kühlt nur 1 Grad schlechter, ist aber nur halb so laut und besser als der Noctua d14 ist er sowieso. Wenn gar nicht auf die Lautstärke ankommt, dann ist der Silver A. natürlich einen Tick besser.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Januar 2011)

Also ich Persönlich benutze ja die Corsair H70, wenn da die beiden Lüfter auf 800RPM laufen hörst du so gut wie nix und dennoch schafft es die H70 einen i5 760 mit 3800MHz ohne Probleme zu kühlen.


----------



## elohim (31. Januar 2011)

Ich bin grad noch am testen, aber kann ich dir schonmal folgendes sagen: 
Silver Arrow >  D14 > Dark Rock


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (31. Januar 2011)

Der Rock wird auch der leiseste sein daher ist es wichtig zu wissen wieviel Unterschied ist.


----------



## elohim (31. Januar 2011)

Lautstärke nimmt sich nicht viel zum Silver Arrow, die beiden Silent Wings PWM drehen ja auch mit 1700 rpm...
Auf ausführliche Ergebnisse musst du noch warten, aber mit Stocklüftern @100% liegts schon im mittleren einstelligen Bereich...


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (1. Februar 2011)

hm ok teste weiter^^

schade der bequit sieht einfach so geil in nem schwarzen case aus. den silver arrow finde ich von den farben und diesign eher nicht so toll aber ma abwarten.


----------



## Uter (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn er dir zusagt, dann kauf ihn doch einfach. Selbst wenn er 3°C schlechter wär (was ja doch recht deutlich wär), würdest du selbst beim OC kaum einen Unterschied merken. Man braucht nicht immer den aller besten Kühler. Für ein leises System und etwas OC reichen die 10 besten Luftkühler locker. Wenn du es extrem leise willst und trotzdem ziemlich stark OC willst, dann brauchst du eh eine Wakü.


----------



## Fla$h (2. Februar 2011)

So das Monster ist schon mal da. 

http://s5.directupload.net/images/110202/ttwn74yj.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110202/vum2ba5i.jpg

http://s5.directupload.net/images/110202/r83atxnb.jpg

http://s13.directupload.net/images/110202/tsn5vp6z.jpg

Einbau und Messwerte folgen dann wohl am WE.


----------



## elohim (2. Februar 2011)

Der fertige Vergleichstest:
Review Doppel-Turm Kühler Vergleichstest: Noctua, Thermalright, BeQuiet! *Update* - ForumBase

vielleicht stell ich den auch mal hier ins Forum!


----------

